# RV tool kit



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

What do y'all keep in your tool bag for the RV? 
We plan to primarily dry camp on the beach or shore front for fishing so I have some things that are more for that but any additions or deletions y'all can think of?

Hammer
small/medium pry bar
Socket set
Multi tool
Multi head screw driver
crimpers
High-lift jack with large baseplate for sand and tire attachment
Tire tool or socket with a breaker bar for tires and slides
Linesman pliers/dikes
small shovel
Coax for TV hookup
flashlight


Thanks for your input


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Duct tape and zip ties.....for any MacGyver type repairs.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Duck tape
bailing wire
beer
pliers
several screwdrivers
beer
hammer
socket set
electrical fittings
wire pliers
beer
toolbox
electrical tape
beer
snuff
girly mag
beer
wrenches from 5/16-1 1/4 SAE
wrenches from 8mm-22mm
beer
spare lights for all lights on camper
flashlight....several
beer
batteries
gun
ammo
beer
5 gal bucket.....wet the sand to get unstuck
and last but not least...TP
did I say beer?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

A can of WD40 and Lithium grease are handy to have. Stabilizers and steps are always in need of lubrication.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Just enough to rebuild a small motor. Oh, and a file.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I also add a fitting to clean out my black water tank when I dump it. Backwashing the tank is when you dump it prevents a 4-hr cleaning later.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't see a crescent wrench on any of the other lists. After needing one to change out a propane bottle and not having it, I bought one that is dedicated to my toyhauler.


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a basic tool set from Sears for around $50 I keep in mine, has just about anything I need for any minor type maintenance that may pop up. I also got a tool bag for all my other tools like extra fuses, wire cutters/crimpers, electric tape, zip ties, etc... I threw a swiveling inspection mirror in my bag, and that thing has really came in handy a few times. Kept me from having to lay my fat arse on the ground to look at something under the slide out, or behind the water heater for a dropped screw.
Tiki torches to keep the mosquitoes away come in handy as well!! Here's a set I made from some empties last summer. Girlfriend hates it when I make something outta trash!!


----------



## rodmir (May 22, 2006)

I like the torches I'm going to try and make some of those.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

It must really take a stud to drink beer,how brainwashed we are ....I love buttermilk but that impresses very few. I do always hold it up when getting my picture taken.What simple minds.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

How about a 12 volt battery jump box w/12 volt plug & maybe air compressor..


----------

